# Tramping Kit Check List from 1916



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Nov 2, 2018)

Excellent kit list from 1916. 


From 
*TOURING AFOOT*
BY
DR. C. P. FORDYCE
1916


_Tramping Kit Check List_
Wear.
Flannel shirt.
Whipcord pants.
Belt.
Wool unionsuit.
Wool socks.
Felt hat.
Shoes or moccasins.
Pockets.
Map.
Jack knife.
Kerchief.
Waterproof match box.
Compass.
Pack.
Pack sack.
Wool sweater.
Extra socks.
Axe.
Small whetstone.
Goggles.
Shelter.
Leanto tent.
Blanket.
Browse bag.
Fishing outfit.
Camera and Film.
Medical supplies.
Emergency wound dressing.
Z O Adhesive plaster.
Tube vaseline.
Cathartic pills.
Aspirin tablets, 5 grains.
Sun Cholera Tablets.
Mosquito dope.
Toilet.
Tooth brush and soap.
Two crash towels.
Repair kit.
Thread and needles.
Safety pins.
Waxed linen thread and awl.
Mess kit.
Fry pan and cover.
Aluminum quart pot.
Aluminum quart cup.
Aluminum spoon.
Fork.
Small butcher knife in sheath.
Ration List. For one man one week.
Wheat flour5Lbs.Corn meal4Lbs.Bacon5Lbs.Beans1¾Lbs.Sugar1¾Lbs.Dried fruit1Lb.Rice1Lb.Baking powder ¼Lb.Tea ¼Lb.Salt ¼Lb.PepperSmall amount.

Dried Egg substituting a portion of meat ration.
Dried soup and vegetables for a portion of bean and flour ration.
Wool soap, 1 bar.
Matches, can of 500.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 2, 2018)

That's pretty cool. Not a whole lot different from today. The author sounds familiar. Might I ask where you found this. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 2, 2018)

i like that pockets had to be specified instead of just implied that something yer wearing would have a pocket or two on it. the little things we all take for granted these days. pockets yo.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Nov 4, 2018)

You can find this book online for free by googling it. 
*TOURING AFOOT*
BY
DR. C. P. FORDYCE


----------



## Alpine Desertburn (Nov 21, 2018)

Sun Cholera Tablets! ::rules::::arrgh:: I knew I forgot something.


----------

